# IBS-D and Vitamin B12 shot



## DNovak (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to this forum, so I'll give you a little background.I have had some sort of stomach/intestinal problems my whole life probably due to undiagnosed milk allergy early in life. I missed a lot of school functions due to diarrhea and vomiting. I really started to get bad symptoms about 16 years ago. I had just gotten off Phen/Fen (weight loss drugs). There was stress from a family member dying also. My symptoms started with chills. I would get chills in a 95 degree parking lot. I could not figure out why. Eating was kind of hit and miss. I would have horrible and painful cramps/diarrhea within 15 minutes of eating some meals. Whatever I ate would just go right through me almost whole. I finally went to a holistic doctor who said I might be allergic to eggs and have a yeast problem. So, I stopped eating eggs for years and my IBS just got worse. My general practitioner wanted me to have a the roto rooter thing done on my backside but I was too afraid to do it. I've never been officially diagnosed with IBS but I have all the signs. Finally, I told my GYN about my problems and she suggested it was milk. I love milk! I use to drink about three gallons, by myself, in a week. I don't smoke, I don't drink, and I don't do drugs. So milk is/was (sometimes have Lactaid Milk) my guilty pleasure. So, I went off milk. That helped A LOT! I lost a few pounds and didn't have near accidents like I use to. After nine years of working, I decided to quit since they "disbanded" my unit. The IBS seemed to get better. However, after about six months, it came back with a vengence. So, I go through a cycle of IBS and then a cycle of no IBS. Usually 6 months with and 6 months without. Then it started with the 6 months of IBS-D and then 6 months of IBS-C and no time without. Last week everything kind of came to a head. My husband and I just got off having two weeks of the worst cold ever. Lots of coughing, sinus congestion, etc. I'm sure taking all the weird OTC drugs didn't not help my intestines one bit. Yesterday, five days after the cold, I was feeling so out of it, nausea, chilled (no fever), low body temp, fatigue, spacey feeling, and really bad diarrhea. Before I caught the cold, I had routine blood work done at the doctor's office. Only things that showed up was my usual high cholesterol (211) and high sugar (135). Yes, I'm diabetic and I control it with diet and, most recently, cinnamon drops.So last night I decided to go to bed extra early in the hopes it would make me feel better. Nope. Woke up this morning tired as usual, nauseated, stomach ache, diarrhea, etc. I decided to get a B-12 shot. There's a place that does it right by my house. I kept passing it on the way home and decided to try it. It's been three hours since the shot and I have to say I am impressed. I haven't had any diarrhea since the shot, my nausea is gone, and my head feels a lot less foggy. I feel more pep in my step. I think I will try to get these shots on a regular basis and see how I do. My question and thoughts are: if you have IBS, aren't you naturally going to have vitamin deficiencies which cannot be remedied through ORAL vitamins?? I take a vitamin every day but I'm still deficient in Vitamin D (doc tested for that). I'm going to found out if this place has vitamin shots and try that. I'm amazed at how much better I feel after the shot! P.S. I also take VSL#3 probiotics which help with flare ups.[/size][/size]


----------



## Owen Kellogg (Aug 13, 2012)

My only experience with B-12 is the "sublingual" type that you put in your mouth and let melt under your tongue. I've heard that taking a regular multi-vitamin with B-12 is useless, as it doesn't get absorbed much. The shots, however are the best way to go from what I understand - but I've yet to try one.After taking the sublingual B-12 for a couple of weeks, I did notice my energy level improved. Prior to that, I felt like a zombie with less than half my normal energy. I seriously thought I was dying. I attributed this to my IBS. As far as relief from other symptoms, I don't notice any improvement. The Bentyl, probiotics and Metamucil help somewhat with the other issues.


----------



## ceh2268 (Jun 3, 2015)

Not sure if this helps or if you are interested but I recently heard about a new oral prescription alternative to the injections called Eligen B12. I recently read that it works even if you don't have intrinsic factor (so even if you don't have normal gut absorption), which would mean no more shots. Apparently it came out a month or two ago.


----------

